# I need help identifing this jar



## deenodean (May 7, 2013)

I got this jar for free a few days ago. It is an un-embossed qt jar, light amethyst, weights about 2 lbs, smooth applied lip, only 3 threads, a diamond ring at top and bottom of jar, several glass threads throughout the jar, inside middle bottom has a round crevasse about 1 quarter inch wide and 1 quarter inch deep. This jar is a little wobbly since this crevasse protrudes thru the bottom of the machine mark. The bottom is marked U S A ,  the logo is C thru a V or a V thru the C  and mold # 2108-3. I cant find the logo on the Glass manufactures website or the jar in the Red Book. Any info appreciated. This jar is probably a dime a dozen in the U.S. I am also looking for a lid for it , if anyone has one please PM me. 
 Thanks for looking.


----------



## deenodean (May 7, 2013)

sorry folks, I'll fix pics later. [8|]


----------



## deenodean (May 7, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2013)

I tried to fix just the tags but that didn't work. With photobucket just use the "direct link" and in this forum use the image button as described in the forum help. I find that the easiest.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Posting-pictures%2C-making-links/m-383099/tm.htm


----------



## deenodean (May 8, 2013)

Well here is the reply I got from Greg Spurgeon...

 Danny- Iâ€™m not familiar with this jar. Thereâ€™s a similar mouth design on an unembossed jar that I have seen. Good luck in your research.

 I also sent the pictures to Doug Lebourne..I'll post his reply when I get  it..


----------



## RED Matthews (May 8, 2013)

Well it looks like an ABM jar to me.  Are there two seams on the finish thread?
 RED M.


----------



## deenodean (May 8, 2013)

Hi Red , thanks for the reply. I took a few more pictures of the jar. The seam goes from the bottom of the jar , then stops at the bottom of the treads. There are NO seams on the threaded top, it is one piece. I believe the top was applied. The base has the Owens Bottle machine mark, I circled it. You will see another circle inside the Owens mark , that is from the inside raised hollowed crevasse. There are a few bubbles and sand bits also in the jar. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2013)

No clue really, when I first saw the pics I thought of instant coffee. 
 The added area at the lip and the valve mark suggested different.
 The mark I don't know, I'll see if I can find something. It's kind of Alpha Omega like semi sideways.


----------



## deenodean (May 8, 2013)

Well what a DUMB A** I am... When I got the jar and other things in a box, this thing was in it..it is Not a jar after all , it is a hand Mixer..It fits lid perfectly, also the middle tine is longer so it fits into the inside cassavas. The lid is plated with zinc, aluminum whatever and is flaking off. The jar being amethyst appears to be much older than the mixer but who knows!!  Perhaps the logo on the bottom is the maker of the mixer , not the jar?? ...well it had me fooled !!  






[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 8, 2013)

Interesting mechanism. It reminds me of the old spinning top toys of the 50's or so. 
 Mayo maker?


----------



## deenodean (May 9, 2013)

I guess it could have been used for mayo , cream, or whatever else that needed to be spun or whipped. Now I'll have to search antique hand mixers to find it's maker.  I LIKE it !!! []


----------



## deenodean (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I am still searching as to manufacture of this jar and hand mixer. David Whitten from glassbottlemarks.com is on the case but so far has come up empty. 
 I got a clue from a antique hand mixer collector, buyer , dealer in Califorina . The jar and mixer is on page 125 of this book .... Don Thornton's EggBeater Chronicles book second edition. I requested a scanned copy on the page but no response. 
 Does anyone have a copy or know of someone who has a copy of this book?
 Your help is much appreciated in solving the mystery maker.


----------



## coreya (Jun 4, 2013)

Found your egg beater in this book page 92


----------



## coreya (Jun 4, 2013)

here it is, an Archimedean drill.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks very very much Corey for your research. Yup, an egg beater and not a jar. I figured it was circa TOC with the color and seams. Without the closure it would perhaps been anyone's guess.  Perhaps the Thornton book will reveal it's maker.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

If it is an AD then maybe it just stands for the Archimedean Drill like the book states? I still think it looks like alpha omega. [8|]

 http://www.depressionkitchenglass.com/depression_era_eggbeaters_with_m.htm

Kitchen utensil.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 5, 2013)

Same mixer but different jar. I agree Eric that that symbol looks the Alpha and Omega logo. I'll run it by David and see what he says.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope he can find something for you. 
 I'm convinced it was at least made for Borden's. HERE is one that says an upside-down 2 and backward 5 (or something like that[][]). You have to zoom on the right picture. At any rate I did see a few Borden with the alpha omega mark and embossed Bordens. I suspect this is just a variation and something that had no factory mark.
 Final answer.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

Try this. Carp one more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't see the HA mark myself but maybe it's there. That or the seller confused the other mark with it but then what is the sideways-backward thing? Only the buyer know now I guess.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 5, 2013)

Mystery solved. David just emailed me this ... 


   ' The Victory Glass Company operated in Jeannette, PA from circa 1919 to 1955, according to info published in "Glasshouses and Glass Manufacturers of the Pittsburgh Region 1795-1910" (Jay W. Hawkins, 2009), page 504-505.  

 Their marks included both an "V G CO" and a "V over a G" which I am SURE is what the monogram is supposed to be on the bottom of your container.    The "G" on your jar has a stylized appearance (like a sideways Omega mark) which was common in the early 20th century.  

 They specialized in making clear glass candy containers (in the shape of telephones, airplanes, animals, tanks, children, and other shapes) and also clear  baby bottles..  If they made those clear glass containers, it is no big stretch to assume they also made other types of "out of the mainstream" types of clear glass bottles or jars which would include the eggbeater jars. '

 He said to credit Jay Hawkins and his book for the answer. I say THANK YOU to all for help in identifying  both the mechanism and jar. 

 Another glass maker to add to glassbottlemarks.com


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2013)

That makes sense. Turney Stough had patents for candy containers also. HERE
 He or maybe father / son thing probably had a hand in Victory also.
 I'll have to update my list and buy that book.
 I'm guessing this is it but it's odd it says it only covers to 1910 

Glasshouses And Glass Manufacturers Of The Pittsburgh Region: 1795 - 1910


----------

